# CRA, Time to step up and JOIN!



## Tatuaje (Feb 13, 2008)

I am putting out the call to all you cigar smokers to join the CRA (Cigar Rights of America). www.cigarrights.org

This organization is going to be very important to all of us. This is one organization that we all can be a part of together and be one giant voice for our rights and freedoms as responsible cigar smoking adults.
I urge you all to join as soon as possible and tell your friends and family to join also.

Don't wait for any more of our freedoms to be stripped before joining.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for putting this up Pete. I concur. Let's all join the CRA so that our voices can reach farther than they currently do.


----------



## biged843 (Aug 5, 2008)

I've already joined. Just to let people know, groups like this are a big help in stopping unfair laws. This is a lobbying group for cigar smokers. There are plenty of groups that are against us, and now we have a group to fight back. So join up and let's fight the anti smoking zealots.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t24971-cigar-rights-of-america.html


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

just joined and im not even in the states


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Signed up the first day they started taking memberships.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive been a member so some time now!


----------



## winky (Jan 7, 2009)

2 must watch videos on this page

http://www.cigarrights.org/issue.htm


----------

